# BumGenius Seconds are on again- $11 each



## ATruck (Mar 6, 2006)

Looks like the Cotton Babies folks have got another batch of BG seconds. I got 5 of the one size last time and they seem perfectly fine to me... just as good as my regular ones.
That's $11 on one size and $10 for AIOs.

Don't forget to put "SECONDS" in your coupon code to get 10% more off your order.


----------



## jtsanti (Feb 13, 2007)

I couldn't resist, I bought a 10 pack for $90.


----------



## larkish (Oct 5, 2006)

I read the post around 10:45 and was deciding how many and what color and had 5 in my cart and went to check out at 10:53 and my cart was empty... they're gone!!!


----------



## jtsanti (Feb 13, 2007)

Oh no, I'm so sorry.
I sure hope my order gets filled, it was close to the same time.


----------



## Nanner (Apr 12, 2002)

Yep, I was waiting on this email, as I really need some of these, and they're already gone.
Sara


----------



## kittygrrl523 (May 27, 2006)

I was too slow as well...









maybe next time.


----------



## larkish (Oct 5, 2006)

Does anyone know how often they have these sales? Is it usually once a month, year, or totally random?


----------



## kittygrrl523 (May 27, 2006)

i think it's random...they had one last week and then again yesterday...

i just wish i had been online an hour earlier!! i love seconds!!

go to their website and sign up for their newsletter and you'll get email notifications of their sales...


----------



## ATruck (Mar 6, 2006)

I think it is random. These were the first 2 since I signed up on their email list about 3 months ago. Also, these seemed to sell out faster than the previous time .. don't know if it is b/c they didn't have as many to sell or if people are just paying better attention.


----------



## kyndmamaof4 (Jul 25, 2006)

I don't understand...I was sitting here when i got the e-ail and immediately clicked on the link...and they were already gone...I how can that be?


----------



## Nanner (Apr 12, 2002)

I went ahead and ordered some of the large AIO's, and today I got a refund, so I guess that means my order was cancelled.
Sara


----------

